# The chance of EDC failure requiring backup lights



## NaKeD007 (Jan 3, 2015)

Hello from Australia,

My wife and I with our 12 months old baby are planning a holiday to Hawaii in the near future. While the wife plans the trip, where to go, the activities to do etc. Goes without saying I nominated myself to take care of packing the family flashlights needs.

This got me thinking of the number of lights I'd need and how many spare batteries to bring. 

When I go overseas on holidays, work trip, hiking or camping I always bring 2-3 flashlights just incase one fails I still have backups. Not once have i experienced my main light fail on me. I always return home feeling I've overpacked.

I've read many of you carry backup lights, 1 equals 0 and 2 equals 1... We've all heard of this. But has there been instances where you had to use your backup.

My question to you all is; how often has your main EDC fail on you?


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (Jan 3, 2015)

NaKeD007 said:


> ...My question to you all is; how often has your main EDC fail on you?



Not yet (knock on wood). My main edc has a throwaway CR123A, and I run them until the light dims or the battery dies, so this is where the backup would realistically be needed. I also randomly use the backup instead of the edc to change the pace. And one backup (TubeVN) is the primary light for a specific role (car to door walk in dark garage).


----------



## mcnair55 (Jan 3, 2015)

As a normal hobbyist and I was away abroad,would take my main edc and one back up light with spare batteries for both.

However if I had my Anorak on,known as a Jacket in Wales I would have my main edc plus a back up for the edc then a spare light with a back up for the spare light then for good measure take another spare with another back up for that spare plus batteries to suit.

But the most important thing would be a ball point pen to sign the section form required at the local hospital.:thumbsup:


----------



## blah9 (Jan 3, 2015)

Haha mcnair, you wouldn't advise bringing a backup for the pen as well?

I haven't had any main EDC fail on me yet either, so I end up carrying way too much as well. I'm going through the same debate in my head right now about a trip I have coming up. I have realized in the past though that there have been times when I wished I brought a more powerful light with me, so I'll probably end up bringing at least three lights - my EDC, its smaller backup, and my bigger powerful thrower.

For example, when I visited the UK and was in some caverns, I wished I brought my big light along with me. We ended up using my EDC to see better (with the guide's permission), but it would have been even more helpful to have the bigger light.

Anyway, the point I'm trying to make is that I've definitely regretted not bringing a light, but I haven't been too annoyed when I did bring a light I didn't need. But that decision is up to you.


----------



## Grijon (Jan 3, 2015)

Hello!



NaKeD007 said:


> Goes without saying I nominated myself to take care of packing the family flashlights needs.



Hilarious!



NaKeD007 said:


> When I go overseas on holidays, work trip, hiking or camping I always bring 2-3 flashlights just incase one fails I still have backups. Not once have i experienced my main light fail on me. I always return home feeling I've overpacked.
> 
> My question to you all is; how often has your main EDC fail on you?






5S8Zh5 said:


> Not yet (knock on wood). My main edc has a throwaway CR123A, and I run them until the light dims or the battery dies, so this is where the backup would realistically be needed. I also randomly use the backup instead of the edc to change the pace. And one backup (TubeVN) is the primary light for a specific roll (car to door walk in dark garage).



I, too, prefer to run my batteries as low as I can before replacing (NiMH in my case), and since I usually use low and medium for ~90% of my use it takes a very long time! This means that I don't know it's time to change them until my light goes away, ha ha ha! So I always have a backup with me (and since it's in the same boat, I have a backup for _that_ one, too. And then my keychain light. LOL!)

With regards to failures and overpacking:
I have not yet had a failure (Fenix Power! Ha ha ha), but as has been mentioned before in this forum, a light doesn't have to fail in order to be unavailable - lost, stolen, simply unreachable (i.e. in the trunk of the car that was just rear-ended, jamming the trunk in the closed position).
My stance is that I'd rather have something and not need it than need it and not have it.


----------



## Grijon (Jan 3, 2015)

blah9 said:


> Anyway, the point I'm trying to make is that I've definitely regretted not bringing a light, but I haven't been too annoyed when I did bring a light I didn't need. But that decision is up to you.



^I like this. For me, flashlights are not very space-consuming, so I'd rather lose the TK41-sized spot in my suitcase and not use it (surely I'd find a use!), than be somewhere and wistfully thinking of the light I didn't bring, ha ha ha!


----------



## Cerealand (Jan 3, 2015)

You are in luck. You will be in hawaii. McGimzo happen to be in Hawaii. He should have enough lights for any emergency.  Save on shipping. You will be going home with at least one bundle of joy (maybe triples) and I am not talking about the baby.


----------



## ven (Jan 3, 2015)

If you take 1 it will break,if you take 3 none will fail.............guess thats life :laughing:

I would have my main edc for general use and one back up,maybe on keys or in a separate pocket depending on what suits you comfort wise. Carrying 3 lights around does not suit everyone(nor me tbh). But if i was out an about at night,maybe with a rucksack then carrying a spare etc is no issue. Out in shorts and a T shirt then it may not be ideal. Its not like your in dense jungle and life/death situations,chances are the times you use it maybe during night not to disturb the little one by switching lights on.

So i would edc a small light,have another on my keys or stored somewhere and make sure i had a light i could buy spare cells for with ease come any time the light goes out

Or forget the light deliberately,come up with the excellent idea Cerealand suggested and use an a great excuse for a gizmo and of course a souvenir from Hawaii :thumbsup: win win:devil:


----------



## thedoc007 (Jan 3, 2015)

Grijon said:


> With regards to failures and overpacking:
> I have not yet had a failure (Fenix Power! Ha ha ha), but as has been mentioned before in this forum, a light doesn't have to fail in order to be unavailable - lost, stolen, simply unreachable (i.e. in the trunk of the car that was just rear-ended, jamming the trunk in the closed position).
> My stance is that I'd rather have something and not need it than need it and not have it.



Excellent points. At work, where I actually use my lights on a daily basis, I ALWAYS carry at least two. One main light, a cheaper one as a backup/loaner. And I have had one fail in use - a Fenix PD32UE retaining ring got loose on me. It was an easy fix once I got home and opened it up, but being able to switch to my backup light in seconds really reinforced the need for a spare.


----------



## Mmassey338 (Jan 3, 2015)

I've had three fail: an Elektrolumens, a Sunwayman V25C, and then another Sunwayman V25C. 
Now I rotate between, Fenix, Malkoff and Armytek with no issues.


----------



## MidnightDistortions (Jan 3, 2015)

EDC'd an older AAA Maglite where a top metal thing broke where the bulb goes, but that has been my only flashlight failure and it broke at home so now i EDC my AA Mag. The most common failures of a bulb flashlight is either the batteries die or the bulb pops which i have a backup of the bulb and i check to make sure there's a charge on the batteries and will usually top it off every 3 months or so. Usually though if i am using it for a lengthy period of time is when i will top the batteries off right after.

I will recommend any trips that you carry at least 3 lights for and extra batteries for each light. If you are using a car it wouldn't hurt to stash another one. On any trips i visually inspect each light to make sure they are in good working order and test them out, hit them a few times to make sure they stay lit and there is nothing loose or cause for concern. If there was a light that was broken or something was wrong with it i'd either pack a different one or pack an extra one depending on whether i have the room for a 4th light.


----------



## reppans (Jan 3, 2015)

I'm with the battery folks - never had my lights fail but I like running primaries and rechargeables relatively low before swapping. However, I had an AW 17670 fail on me when I dropped my light once - light was fine, PCB failed on the battery.

Running out of battery power concerns me much more - I was stuck in Manhattan for the Northeast blackout of 2003 and a backpacking buddies' cheap CR123 light failed, both straining my battery reserves. Also been too close for comfort on a couple terrorist events (9-11 and Docklands bombing).

So now I prefer ultra efficient sub-/low- lumen lights - a 250hr/AA "bright" moonlight mode is like having a spare battery for me. Also knowing how to bypass mechanical clickies, and MacGyver my light to run on ANY battery, is comforting .


----------



## MidnightDistortions (Jan 3, 2015)

reppans said:


> I'm with the battery folks - never had my lights fail but I like running primaries and rechargeables relatively low before swapping. However, I had an AW 17670 fail on me when I dropped my light once - light was fine, PCB failed on the battery.
> 
> Running out of battery power concerns me much more - I was stuck in Manhattan for the Northeast blackout of 2003 and a backpacking buddies' cheap CR123 light failed, both straining my battery reserves. Also been too close for comfort on a couple terrorist events (9-11 and Docklands bombing).
> 
> So now I prefer ultra efficient sub-/low- lumen lights - a 250hr/AA "bright" moonlight mode is like having a spare battery for me. Also knowing how to bypass mechanical clickies, and MacGyver my light to run on ANY battery, is comforting .



I prefer a low lumen light as well. I need to EDC a light that has that particular feature. I got a GoalZero NiMH charger that came with batteries and the charger works with solar and has a 100mW LED light that will last around 100hours. I can recharge the batteries with solar (need to get a solar panel that will work with the charger) and i also could charge this and another USB charger that i can hook up to a car outlet (need an adapter though) so i am pretty set with batteries. I also ordered the new Maglite that has an Eco mode of 117 hours, but i will still need to find a good EDC light that has the 100+ hours, and preferably only taking 1 or 2 AA batteries. The fewer batteries that need to be charged in one time the better.


----------



## TEEJ (Jan 3, 2015)

One point to consider is that a light doesn't have to fail per se to be unusable.

For example, you could accidentally drop it off of something to a non-recoverable point, or, to a point where you'd need another light to find it.

It could be stolen.

You might need to split up, so all of you are not able to use the same light at the same time.

A light that's fine for not bumping into furniture at a strange hotel room when looking for the bathroom at 3 am may not be adequate if that hotel is hit with a bomb, earth quake or tsunami or fire, etc. IE: The type of light you might EDC if only expecting to use as a night light might be too small and not have enough output to find your family/get them to safety outside after the disaster, etc.

Add up the odds of accidentally being split up, dropping a light in an earthquake, etc...and, it quickly becomes obvious that some back-ups, of varying beam and run-time characteristics, would be beneficial.

Its like an insurance policy...many have it, and, most never use it...or else the insurance industry would not actually be profitable. If something bad DOES happen though, the ones WITH a policy are glad they had it.

The flip side are lottery tickets. Statistically, essentially, no one wins....but, SOMEONE wins nonetheless. 

If you assume that YOUR hotel or plane, stadium/theater, etc, will not experience a disaster, you will probably be right. There are plenty of people who counted on that...they are also known as "Victims" when they guessed wrong. 

The people who were hit with a tsunami would not have expected there to be a tsunami...and, would not have been expected to plan for one. Yet, it hit, and, later, many wished they had been more prepared.




The main issue with prepping is WHAT do you prepare FOR? Is a flashlight the top priority? What about a survival raft? Weapons? Food/water?

If on vacation, what's PRACTICAL and most likely to be potentially called into use?


Stuff that's in your pocket is typically what you are going to be stuck with when an unexpected disaster strikes. Is it reasonable to try to keep a raft in case of a tsunami, and a week's worth of food/water, in your pocket? To pay for the added luggage fees when flying with it all?

A pocket knife, a flashlight, cord, a whistle, a signal mirror, things that don't take up too much room, these "fit" into the travel scenario, and, can make a difference. An AR15 and a life raft, not so much. 

So, being prepared w/o going nutz is reasonable insurance in case things go nutz.

:thumbsup:


----------



## MidnightDistortions (Jan 3, 2015)

TEEJ said:


> One point to consider is that a light doesn't have to fail per se to be unusable.
> 
> For example, you could accidentally drop it off of something to a non-recoverable point, or, to a point where you'd need another light to find it.
> 
> ...



I don't believe this would happen in my particular situation but there's always that 'what if' portion. I need a lanyard for my EDC light so that way it doesn't fall, break or lose it. The splitting apart in groups depends on the situation and what is available but if i was out camping and something happened where i was with a group and one of their light fails, i could give them an extra light.



> A light that's fine for not bumping into furniture at a strange hotel room when looking for the bathroom at 3 am may not be adequate if that hotel is hit with a bomb, earth quake or tsunami or fire, etc. IE: The type of light you might EDC if only expecting to use as a night light might be too small and not have enough output to find your family/get them to safety outside after the disaster, etc.
> 
> Add up the odds of accidentally being split up, dropping a light in an earthquake, etc...and, it quickly becomes obvious that some back-ups, of varying beam and run-time characteristics, would be beneficial.



Yes, this is important, the brighter the light the better. Currently i EDC a bulb type Maglite which is fairly bright but 'could be brighter' so i would opt to get an LED so you can see clearly and see anything that would be a hazard such as a nail sticking out or broken glass. Flashlights that have variable light output modes, so you got extra light when you need it and if you are in a situation where you need to conserve the battery, you can lower the light level. I don't EDC extra batteries but if the power ever did go out at my job or something catastrophic were to happen where i needed a flashlight i can simply grab an extra set of batteries.



> The main issue with prepping is WHAT do you prepare FOR? Is a flashlight the top priority? What about a survival raft? Weapons? Food/water?
> 
> If on vacation, what's PRACTICAL and most likely to be potentially called into use?
> 
> ...



It depends on what situation you would most likely be in, seasonal weather conditions, what are the most likely weather patterns. Having a Weather Alert radio with Emergency broadcasting would be ideal to have so you can keep up with what is going on and whether you will need to prepare for it. If you keep a list of emergency supplies and see what you need and have that on hand it'll save you in the long run . You probably won't need all that if something were to happen in a movie theater, but keeping an emergency kit in your car and home where you can grab. It's practical to carry a flashlight bright enough to see what is going on but good on battery usage when required. Some people might try to carry all their emergency supplies wherever they go but without knowing what kind of situation you might be in for, you might as well take the whole army around with you all the time and that isn't practical lol. Flashlights on the other hand is the most common thing you will need in an emergency since whatever disaster arises chances are you won't have any light.


----------



## ForrestChump (Jan 3, 2015)

If you looking for suggestions, I would simply go with 2 G2X Pros ( 4.4oz each, nice and light) 12 pack of Clam shell SF CR123.

You would be looking at about $125 USD. With the exception of a gigantic solar flare rendering modern civilization completely unraveled and cooking your light, you should be good to go 110%.


----------



## reppans (Jan 3, 2015)

MidnightDistortions said:


> ...I got a GoalZero NiMH charger that came with batteries and the charger works with solar and has a 100mW LED light that will last around 100hours. I can recharge the batteries with solar (need to get a solar panel that will work with the charger) and i also could charge this and another USB charger that i can hook up to a car outlet (need an adapter though) so i am pretty set with batteries....



Yeah, the GZ G10+ Kit is pretty versatile (I have one), although I'd highly advise swapping Eneloops into it. My stock GZ batts in the G10+ failed to charge my tablet after 2yrs (not enough amperage) while my 7 yr Eneloops in it had no problem. I'm currently EDCing a 2xAA Eneloop-to-USB charger for my iPhone, plus the 2AA/AAA Eneloop USB charger if I'm traveling - I prefer charging 1 or 2 cells at a time, as opposed the G10+ which only does 4 at a time.

Also highly recommend THIS 2.1 amp USB wart, which I EDC and can power anything from anywhere. Been using one for a couple of years and just bought a half dozen more for holiday gifts, given the killer price .


----------



## TEEJ (Jan 3, 2015)

EDC choices are ideally, based upon your own interpretation of what it is you could be facing...and, prioritization as to how ready to be vs how inconvenienced/poor, etc.

If on a camping trip, vs a beach resort vakay, etc...your potential needs could be different. If you live in the desert or a houseboat, work in a skyscraper or a forest, wear a biz suit or baggy cargo pants, and so forth...its all different.


Lights are one of many aspects to consider. Power for them is yet another. 

If you think your needs will be short lived, primary lithiums with a long shelve life can be carried w/o too much trouble, but if its a months long power outage was we might suffer around here...you'd need too many primaries to be EDC practical.

Of course, the balance is the weight and bulk of the power supply...as a rechargeable needs a way to recharge it...and, there is a point at which the charger is as large/heavy as the primaries its replacing might have been....until you need more primaries than that.

A folding solar charger (Cottonpicker, etc) is an amazing resource for example...takes up little room when folded, and can recharge a ton of 18650 etc at a time, plus your laptop and phone, etc...but its only pocket sized if you have big pockets.

If you have a vehicle that you can charge things from...that's an easy option for example, and so forth.


----------



## MidnightDistortions (Jan 3, 2015)

reppans said:


> Yeah, the GZ G10+ Kit is pretty versatile (I have one), although I'd highly advise swapping Eneloops into it. My stock GZ batts in the G10+ failed to charge my tablet after 2yrs (not enough amperage) while my 7 yr Eneloops in it had no problem. I'm currently EDCing a 2xAA Eneloop-to-USB charger for my iPhone, plus the 2AA/AAA Eneloop USB charger if I'm traveling - I prefer charging 1 or 2 cells at a time, as opposed the G10+ which only does 4 at a time.
> 
> Also highly recommend THIS 2.1 amp USB wart, which I EDC and can power anything from anywhere. Been using one for a couple of years and just bought a half dozen more for holiday gifts, given the killer price .



I noticed when refreshing those stock GZ batteries, besides that they didn't have much capacity to start off with that while 3 of the batteries were of the same date (2013) they gave me a 2012 battery. I only realized this after i was refreshing and saw one of the batteries only met the minimum spec while the other 3 were above 2400mAh. Still, after playing around with my other USB charging unit, i killed the La Crosse batteries that came with my BC-1000 charger and realized that these devices draw quite a bit of power and would ultimately kill the battery pack and should only be used in an emergency. I replaced my other 'Portapow' device with a set of Eneloops and have drained them a few times but since something is wrong with my older phone's Li-ion battery which often times will run dead before the end of the day, there are times where i will have to depend on the battery charger pack. As i read too, even the G10+ will generally only give a tablet a 25% boost so ideally you'll want to charge the tablet when it reaches 50% or if you got the setup, have the pack charging on solar while you are supplying energy to the tablet. I think that's what the G10+ was designed to do, not as a battery pack to charge another but only in emergency cases where there is no sun or other charging abilities. Even though Eneloops are designed better, i wouldn't be surprised if they started going out or losing capacity over consistent usage either. 2000mAh Eneloops do have more cycles so it would take longer for them to start wearing out.

The G10+ cells don't seem like they are good LSD cells if the instructions say to recharge them 3-6 months to keep them in usable condition.

That's a pretty cool USB wart, i saved it to buy later because it might be one of the next things i'll get from Amazon. I need a USB adapter for my car anyhow and would be great for the G10+ for both recharging in the car and a dedicated outlet at home or anyplace with an electrical outlet.


----------



## dss_777 (Jan 5, 2015)

Just got back from two weeks of international travel with the family. Since we do carry-on luggage only, light-weight and compact is the key. Took two AAA lights and 4 spare lithium batteries. The Arc AAA and Fenix EO1 were quite sufficient, and it was nice to have two lights the one time there was a power outage for several hours. We could split up and do different things and not leave anyone in the dark. 

If camping or some other specialty activity was involved, the loadout would have been very different, while also having light redundancy and spare batteries. I don't own a portable solar charging system that is reasonable for this kind and duration of travel. Instead, I prefer to carry that weight/bulk in backup lights and primary batteries. 

In most of our travel scenarios, I'm not confident that a solar charging solution could be set up and left alone safely for the time required to recharge flashlight (or other) batteries.

I do carry a mains-rechargeable 12000mAh battery pack for keeping cameras and phones going on longer days, and used that frequently.


----------



## cland72 (Jan 5, 2015)

I had my primary fail on me one time, before I was a CPF member. In fact, that failure is what drove me to research "good" flashlights, and how I found this forum. 

In the spring of 2009, I was tracking downed game after dark in the woods with some friends, and my Coleman red/white/blue 3xAA light I picked up at Walmart the week prior began to dim. I hadn't used it but for about 30 minutes, and I didn't have a backup light. I ended up having to just follow the guys with working lights until we got back to camp.

About a month later, I had a Surefire 6P and a Malkoff M60 drop in. From that point on, I took it with me whenever I was doing anything outdoorsy (hunting/camping/etc). After becoming a member here, and seeing all the different types and sizes of flashlight, I now have several large lights along with a couple of smaller, more EDC-friendly lights. Only one out of probably three dozen lights I've owned over the last five years has flat out failed and left me in the dark: a Fenix LD20 after it was knocked off a blue 55 gallon water barrel onto some rocks (I had owned it for almost three years).

All that being said, I always take two lights with me wherever I go, including travel.


----------



## arcticscythe (Jan 5, 2015)

I have a drawer on my tool chest full of retired lights, not one of them failed me, they just got outdated or overpowered. Luckily I have never had a primary fail on me due to anything other than a dead battery. I live by the mantra 2 is 1 and 1 is none but that doesn't mean you need to carry 2 of the same light. I carry a primary EDC light in my front left pocket, usually its good for a considerable amount of light but as a backup I keep a AA "cree" brand flashlight in each of my gym bags and in the pocket of many of my coats. they were $3.90 each and they run about 150 lumens with a wide floody beam pattern. single on and off with about a 4 hour run-time on one lithium AA. 

Knock on wood, I havent needed a backup yet but I know I always have a second I can reach for if i need it.


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (Jan 5, 2015)

To me, if my primary edc's batteries die when I need light, that's a failure. The recovery better be a spare battery or a backup light and not lighting a match. ..


----------



## CrazyCanuck (Jan 6, 2015)

If you wanted have a need to use your backup light, then just leave it at home because it never fails the moment you don't have it, you need it. Just like Jumper cables in your car. :ironic:


----------



## kj2 (Jan 6, 2015)

Normally have two lights on me, and when I'm further away from home, I've three. Had my main failed on me once (Klarus XT11) and had to switch to my second (Fenix PD35). When I got back home, I noticed the retainer ring inside the tailcap wasn't tight. Easy fix though. Later I noticed that ring comes loose after a few battery changes. But was glad I'd a back up.


----------



## Stream (Jan 6, 2015)

Normally, I carry a Fenix E05 in my jeans pocket. I mostly use it on low or medium so it takes forever for the battery to drain. Should it go out unexpectedly, my phone flashlight (which puts out roughly the same amount of light as the E05) is my backup. If I expect having to use a flashlight for any extended period of time, I will bring along my Fenix PD35 and a spare battery. 

As mentioned already, batteries dying could qualify as a failure. And this is probably going to be the most likely occasion for needing a backup light, or at least spare batteries. As for the light itself actually malfunctioning, this has only happened to one of my EDC lights many, many years ago. It was a Fenix L2D (2xAA), and the circuitry inside the head failed for some reason. However, I got plenty of warning that something was up, as the light would occasionally flicker and sometimes fail to turn on--so I was never stranded in the dark by it. Come to think of it, I also had a Fenix PD20 (1xCR123) die a similar way. This must have been about 6-8 years ago, and the build quality of Fenix lights has improved in leaps and bounds since then.


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Jan 6, 2015)

NaKeD007 said:


> My wife and I with our 12 months old baby are planning a holiday to Hawaii in the near future. While the wife plans the trip, where to go, the activities to do etc. Goes without saying I nominated myself to take care of packing the family flashlights needs.



Don't go overboard with flashlights. I'm pretty sure if you lose or break your light, there's probably a store somewhere on Hawaii where you could buy another light good-enough for your needs.

Just bring one quality flashlight with you, if you're going to be near civilization. Make sure it runs on AA batteries, so if you can't recharge your battery for some reason (or you need extra run-time), you can buy a pack of alkalines as an alternative.

If you're going to be doing something where you absolutely must depend on a light (such as hiking alone at night, or exploring a cave), I'd bring at least two quality lights, and maybe a cheap button-cell light as a last-ditch emergency. Your secondary light could be smaller than your main light, perhaps even a AAA keychain light. Good enough to get you somewhere safe.

Other than that, this is a vacation, not a expedition into unknown parts of the Amazon. Chances are you won't even need a light, or you could buy a disposable light if you need to.

Bringing more lights than needed just means you have to lug around more stuff, maybe get it stolen, get airport security wondering, etc.


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Jan 6, 2015)

I took 3 EDC lights when I traveled over the holidays.

I didn't expect any to break or get lost and none did. I simply wanted a choice of EDC depending on my mood.


----------



## FPSRelic (Jan 6, 2015)

When I was single, I only ever EDC'ed one light, and never really had it fail on me since upgrading from Incan to LEDs. I have a backup that I keep in the car or in my bag, and as I'm not a spelunker or a police officer it's not an issue for me to just go back to the car or bag for the backup in the unlikely event that my EDC fails, or more likely event that it's misplaced or stolen. 

Now That I'm married with 2 boys aged 1 and 2, it's a different story. Whenever I go to use my torch, both my sons will want it, so to keep everyone happy, I now carry three torches (my Surefire lx2 or l1, a four streamlight stylus pro, and a fenix ld01) whenever I'm with my family. One of my older sons favourite early summer evening pastimes is dragging me outside with a torch to hunt for the cicadas that he can hear.

In your situation though, I'd take just the two - one to carry, and one to keep with your luggage as a backup or for you 12mo to use.


----------



## Tjin (Jan 7, 2015)

Don't over think things. Do you also carry multiple housekeys? I just got one light and my phone's LED is the backup (i sometimes forget to pop in a fresh battery). 

In the outdoors usually a backup headlight.


----------



## parnass (Jan 7, 2015)

Tjin said:


> Don't over think things. Do you also carry multiple housekeys? . ....



Yes. I carry a spare house key, spare truck key, a spare flashlight (1xAAA), and a spare battery. They take up little space and each has been pressed into service at one time or another.

I don't own a cell phone.


----------



## thedoc007 (Jan 7, 2015)

parnass said:


> Yes. I carry a spare house key, spare truck key, a spare flashlight (1xAAA), and a spare battery. They take up little space and each has been pressed into service at one time or another.
> 
> I don't own a cell phone.



We found the guy! The last guy to not own a cell phone! Breaking news!

Seriously, though, over-thinking things is a good idea, where preparation is concerned. As many have mentioned, carrying a spare gives you flexibility, as well as better reliability. Should something happen, it is nice to have a backup/loaner light. You can be sure that there will be people around who don't have even one light.


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (Jan 7, 2015)

parnass said:


> ...spare truck key



I have one fob on the same key ring as the ignition key, and one in a pocket to keep AAA away.

My cell isn't smart, is a pocket edc, and isn't turned on. I use it for outgoing calls 99 percent of the time, and only charge it every 5-6 months.


----------



## LedTed (Jan 7, 2015)

I have three examples to share.

One time, the power went out at work. One of my operators was very (extremely) afraid of the dark and was becoming agitated; demanding that her husband picker her up straight away. I gave her one of my backup generic “Cree” single AA flashlights. She clutched it and held it close to her heart, shining it in her own face. This calmed her down till the building’s power was restored.

Another time, the power went out at work. Due to the fact that the cut-rate flashlight the security guard had was (of course) dead, security needed two of us to do a safety check of the clean room. During the safety walk, I used my primary light and allowed the floor manager to use my backup.

For my own primary EDC, I replaced a near spent AA battery with one fresh from a sealed pack. When it came time to use my primary EDC, I got no light. So, I went to my backup EDC light. Turns out, all four of the new batteries were of very poor quality. (Bye-the-by, Marshal at Going Gear has warned about this.) Lesson learned, now I am sure to do a functional quick check each time I replace the battery in any of my flashlights.


----------



## more_vampires (Jan 7, 2015)

Two failures in "the heat of the moment" as far as EDC. One was a switch that failed on a drop, the other was a threaded pill that came loose and caused poor connection. Both fixable, but not in the pitch black in the woods.

A big advantage of two EDC lights is that they can do different tasks, such as one throws and one floods.

Aside from that, I'm in the Eneloop rechargable camp for the most part. Low self discharge, top up when needed. My primaries are lithium for the shelf life. I feel prepared. One time in a power outage, I spent so much time picking out which light to use that the outage ended. 

Another solution is to have a flashlight that basically doesn't run out under practical use. I tote a PakLite 9v "just in case." They pair great with those nice Energizer lithium primaries or even on a scavenged dead smoke alarm battery. I forget how many years I was on my FIRST BATTERY for it. :thumbsup: Killing a battery on one of those with low mode is a feat. Also, without the battery, the PakLite is super tiny and no bother to carry at all.

partial 9v cells are hiding everywhere!


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Jan 7, 2015)

more_vampires said:


> Another solution is to have a flashlight that basically doesn't run out under practical use. I tote a PakLite 9v "just in case." They pair great with those nice Energizer lithium primaries or even on a scavenged dead smoke alarm battery. I forget how many years I was on my FIRST BATTERY for it. :thumbsup: Killing a battery on one of those with low mode is a feat. Also, without the battery, the PakLite is super tiny and no bother to carry at all.



Or just use a small AA light that has a moonlight mode. They will normally last about a month straight on moonlight. You won't need anything longer in an emergency, because by that time your neighbours have broken down your door and have eaten you and your family.


----------



## MidnightDistortions (Jan 7, 2015)

WalkIntoTheLight said:


> Or just use a small AA light that has a moonlight mode. They will normally last about a month straight on moonlight. You won't need anything longer in an emergency, because by that time your neighbours have broken down your door and have eaten you and your family.



Nooo!!! Think of the children! oo: and where can i find one of these lights?


----------



## more_vampires (Jan 7, 2015)

MidnightDistortions said:


> Nooo!!! Think of the children!
> 
> 
> 
> and where can i find one of these lights?


FourSevens Quark AAx1 (awesome light) comes to mind, as well as the Zebralights, and many other choices. The Zebras feel smaller in my hand, subjective. My Zebras replaced my Quark as EDC, but you could say that the Quark is "simpler" as far as UI and might be a better choice for a non-flashaholic friend. (My opinion.)

When you've got "days and days and days" of runtime, it's a great feeling. It's only dark some of the time, so it goes on and on and on.

I've never fully drained from a full cell in normal use in the above mentioned lights. I rarely use high/turbo/whatever. Medium, low, then lower from there...

Just pop them on the charger once every month/bi-monthly and you'll forget what it was like to have to change batteries in use. I charge when I feel like getting around to it, not because it's essential.

For a "bigger vampire," there's stuff like the Armytek Predator Pro. The Pro model is programmable and you can set it so low you can barely tell the LED is lit. When you do this, it has a runtime of "yes." :thumbsup: A flashaholic's light, the Pro 2.5 is completely configurable: you can change how the thing works without a soldering iron. The Pro 2.5 Warm White model is my favorite of the Predators I've tried, I have a removable frosted diffuser and it seems like that light can do *anything!* Note that their color Predator models aren't programmable, at least the Predator green I have is not.  No super-low lows with Predator Green or Red. Built like tanks, and if the battery runs out they are suitable for throwing. 

Something else to note is that when the low mode is low enough, it doesn't matter if you have "warm tint" or not as your vision basically goes black and white. I'm sure other CPF members can explain better than I can.

All in all, I love the 21st century.


----------



## ForrestChump (Jan 7, 2015)

WalkIntoTheLight said:


> Or just use a small AA light that has a moonlight mode. They will normally last about a month straight on moonlight. You won't need anything longer in an emergency, because by that time your neighbours have broken down your door and have eaten you and your family.




Hahahahah! They can try, and even if they do get that far, I probably don't taste that good anyway. Either way I win! :touche:  :devil:

Im running HDS 120 & P3X Fury. I carry one, the other goes in the BOB. Extra switch for the Fury in the bag, done deal.


----------



## MidnightDistortions (Jan 7, 2015)

more_vampires said:


> FourSevens Quark AAx1 (awesome light) comes to mind, as well as the Zebralights, and many other choices. The Zebras feel smaller in my hand, subjective. My Zebras replaced my Quark as EDC, but you could say that the Quark is "simpler" as far as UI and might be a better choice for a non-flashaholic friend. (My opinion.)
> 
> When you've got "days and days and days" of runtime, it's a great feeling. It's only dark some of the time, so it goes on and on and on.
> 
> ...



The Zebralights i was checking on amazon sound really good, you could get up to 3 months on them but the lumen level might be too low, but seems to be adjustable to get a bit more. Thanks for the suggestions. You probably won't even need to recharge your batteries for more than several months on Eneloops. Li-ions may depend since i like to keep them around 40-80% charged. THe Armytek sounds like a good first Li-ion built flashlight to get, the features are pretty awesome.


----------



## more_vampires (Jan 7, 2015)

I've been running through lights like a madman these past 3 years since I got back into the addiction. Pred Pro 2.5 Warm White is still a top ten favorite for me.

Also, I'm paranoid about letting a lion get too low so I top them up much more frequently than Eneloops. Unprotected lions in a multi cell light, I watch like a hawk. I've got to. Just treat them with respect, should be fine.

Interested in the Armytek Predator series? Might check this thread, then:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...iew-RUNTIME&highlight=armytek+advanced+manual

I thought I scratched mine once on another flashlight. The finish from the other light smeared onto the Armytek and then it wiped off!


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Jan 7, 2015)

MidnightDistortions said:


> The Zebralights i was checking on amazon sound really good, you could get up to 3 months on them but the lumen level might be too low, but seems to be adjustable to get a bit more.



Yes, the Zebralight has 3 moonlight modes, which is nice. The very lowest is really too dim to be of much use. I use the brightest moonlight mode most of the time, though the middle is useful too if it's really dark. I don't think you'll actually get 2-3 months runtime as Zebralight claims, based on my measurements of the current draw, but it will last a few weeks.

I also have a couple of 4sevens Quarks, which have somewhat brighter moonlight modes (more useful IMO), and will last a month on 2xAA batteries. You can also run them on a single AA, which makes them a more pocketable size.

I have a couple of other brands with moonlight as well, but I don't use them much in that mode. There's lots of choice out there.


----------



## Stream (Jan 7, 2015)

more_vampires said:


> One time in a power outage, I spent so much time picking out which light to use that the outage ended.



:laughing:  That is just priceless! You should put that in your siggy.


----------



## cland72 (Jan 7, 2015)

LedTed said:


> I have three examples to share.
> 
> One time, the power went out at work. One of my operators was very (extremely) afraid of the dark and was becoming agitated; demanding that her husband picker her up straight away. I gave her one of my backup generic “Cree” single AA flashlights. She clutched it and held it close to her heart, shining it in her own face. This calmed her down till the building’s power was restored.
> <snip>



Good lord, I shudder at the thought of how this woman would fare in a REAL emergency situation.


----------



## more_vampires (Jan 7, 2015)

Well after all, the position of the flashlight he's describing is the traditional way to tell campfire ghost stories! 

Seriously though, abject fear can be quite debilitating. If a $5 Sipik 68 fixes it, then that's the cheapest prescription you can get!

 Scared of the dark? Try Preparation CPF! Now available in Moonlight, Low, Medium, High and Turbo strength!


----------



## JerryM (Jan 7, 2015)

In MANY years of hunting, fishing, camping, and just living, I have never had a flashlight fail when I needed it. I have experienced checking a light and finding leaking batteries that either ruined it or put it out of action until cleaned. Maybe I have been lucky. I do carry a couple of lights when we travel. I have a AAA pocket light, my wife has one, and I generally carry a 6 V lantern if traveling by car, or a 3C Maglite.
Otherwise I don't feel the need to burden myself with extra flashlights and batteries. For a long camping trip I would carry one spare small light and maybe a reload of batteries.

Jerry


----------



## reppans (Jan 7, 2015)

MidnightDistortions said:


> The Zebralights i was checking on amazon sound really good, you could get up to 3 months on them but the lumen level might be too low, but seems to be adjustable to get a bit more. Thanks for the suggestions. You probably won't even need to recharge your batteries for more than several months on Eneloops. Li-ions may depend since i like to keep them around 40-80% charged. THe Armytek sounds like a good first Li-ion built flashlight to get, the features are pretty awesome.



Careful with ZL specs, especially in the sub-lumen category. My SC52 came in last in terms of lumen-hours efficiency in a side-by-side moonlight output/runtime test against Malkoff, Peak, Quarks and D25As. The ZL specs did claim the best efficiency though.... By a factor of 2-3x .


----------



## MidnightDistortions (Jan 7, 2015)

WalkIntoTheLight said:


> Yes, the Zebralight has 3 moonlight modes, which is nice. The very lowest is really too dim to be of much use. I use the brightest moonlight mode most of the time, though the middle is useful too if it's really dark. I don't think you'll actually get 2-3 months runtime as Zebralight claims, based on my measurements of the current draw, but it will last a few weeks.
> 
> I also have a couple of 4sevens Quarks, which have somewhat brighter moonlight modes (more useful IMO), and will last a month on 2xAA batteries. You can also run them on a single AA, which makes them a more pocketable size.
> 
> I have a couple of other brands with moonlight as well, but I don't use them much in that mode. There's lots of choice out there.



Ah well i guess it was too good to be true, but seeing the lumen level it wouldn't surprising. Chances are though i'll have plenty of extra batteries to extend the usage past a few weeks if necessary. I do carry some Duraloops handy too which will extend the run times a bit further in emergencies, plus im getting a few solar NiMH chargers. The GoalZero charger i got only charges 4 batteries at a time but it's got an 100+ hour LED light too, it's fairly decent but of course since the charger only works with 4 batteries i'm depleting all four within 100 hours. 



reppans said:


> Careful with ZL specs, especially in the sub-lumen category. My SC52 came in last in terms of lumen-hours efficiency in a side-by-side moonlight output/runtime test against Malkoff, Peak, Quarks and D25As. The ZL specs did claim the best efficiency though.... By a factor of 2-3x .



I'm guessing your advising me pretty much what WalkIntoTheLight has already mentioned that the ZL lowest lumen is unusable and the higher levels are more 2-3 weeks right?


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (Jan 7, 2015)

reppans said:


> Careful with ZL specs, especially in the sub-lumen category. My SC52 came in last in terms of lumen-hours efficiency in a side-by-side moonlight output/runtime test against Malkoff, Peak, Quarks and D25As. The ZL specs did claim the best efficiency though.... By a factor of 2-3x .



Wow. I did not know _that_. Thanks.


----------



## reppans (Jan 7, 2015)

MidnightDistortions said:


> ..I'm guessing your advising me pretty much what WalkIntoTheLight has already mentioned that the ZL lowest lumen is unusable and the higher levels are more 2-3 weeks right?



Yeah sort of - WITL was addressing runtime exaggeration (with which I agree), while I was addressing output/efficiency exaggeration. My ZL's "0.34" mode actually meters at 0.07 lumens in my lightbox so while it actually ran the longest - compared to the other 0.2-0.5 lm (accurately spec'd) crowd - it got slaughtered on lm-hrs efficiency (lumens x hrs). Put another way, the ZL ran 50% longer than the Quark, but was <25% the output. When you get into the low lows, as output drops, efficiency in lm-hrs decreases as the driver consumes more energy than the LED. 

The ZL's "0.06" mode measures 0.01 lms for me, and that's as low as my meter goes... in all fairness, I think the "0.01" mode was only intended to be a locator beacon. Everyone has a different preferences and mine is for the "brighter" moonlight modes which I can use as general purpose low modes. "Fireflies" <0.10 lms are less useful to me, except for when waking from sleep, so I personally use ZL's "3" mode instead (which meters 1.5 lms btw ). The other M - H specs are closer to reality, but are still much more "liberal" than the crowd I mentioned above... you need an "adjustment factor" to compare a ZL to them.


----------



## thedoc007 (Jan 7, 2015)

I posted just a few days ago about my one failure...a repairable switch issue. 

Today, I finally had a REAL failure. It was in my backup light, which I use every so often just for kicks. An Ultrafire light I don't really care about, and frequently loan out to someone else. The LED seems to have been fried...it went to VERY cold tint, almost entirely blue, and then out completely. The LED is now brown around the edges. Actually kind of cool, I had no idea it might fail in that particular manner. This might be the sign I was waiting for, though. Up until now I have actually had positive experiences with Ultrafire lights (NEVER *****Fire cells). Now I might switch to using my much higher quality Convoy backups.


----------



## jorn (Jan 7, 2015)

Bring spare money, and a aaa keychain light. When on vacation, 2$ is one and 1 is zero  If pepole ask me if i have packed for a trip, i usually say i only need my wallet and a toothbrush


----------



## P_A_S_1 (Jan 8, 2015)

NaKeD007 said:


> .......
> My question to you all is; how often has your main EDC fail on you?



Carried a light on my person for 20+ years, leo, working nights. Only had one light fail on me in all that time, at the worst possible moment too. It happens, albeit not often.


----------



## 300WSM (Jan 8, 2015)

I read with interest the subject of this thread and decided to take inventory for myself. What I found was surprising. First I carry a small DQG single AAA cell flashlight in my shirt pocket pen holder. This is a custom made leather carrier that I use to carry two Starrett steel rules for my job as well as a Gel pen or two to sign documents. I find that this little flashlight rests perfectly there and is very handy when needed. I carry a second DQG in my Altoid mini survival kit in the right hand leg pocket of my BDU civilian pants. I carry a Convoy S2 in my Maxpedition Pocket Organizer in the left hand leg pocket. This also contains other tools (mini pry bar, Leatherman Juice CS4, 16GB stick) that I use daily for my work. I also noticed that I still have my trusty Streamlight NANO on my key ring. I did not realize that I daily carry four flashlights with me. This does not include the lights in my vehicle BOB and the center console storage of my car. Well, I guess I am prepared! :thumbsup:


----------



## FrogmanM (Jan 10, 2015)

My McGizmo torches have held up pretty decently over here. There are plenty of stores that offer AA/AAA/CR123. I'd like to expand on an earlier suggestion on a backup pen: when flying into Hawaii one will need a writing instrument to fill out the in-flight agricultural declaration form.

Enjoy your stay! :wave:

-Mayo


----------



## ForrestChump (Jan 10, 2015)

I've been thinking about this thread a little too much.......
I don't really care for the 2 is 1 philosophy......:duck: Not that having a backup is bad, I have one, but where do we draw the line? Im mean really? Right now I have 1 light and am waiting for a second in the mail. How many more lights can one possibly need? I have this mental experiment Im playing with. Im trying to fit my ENTIRE life into a backpack, all my possessions anything I might _need_. Go back 2,000 years from now. People traveled around in sandals and robes and crossed more land than any modern through hiker could even comprehend. Those dudes would laugh all the way down the Appalachian trail with a candle and flip flops.... And they managed to accomplish things worth mentioning 2,000 years later! How bout all those cave paintings way way way down? The Catacombs? The Pyramids? Heck theres holes all over the earth that we find stuff deep down in some mile long crack....No evidence of LED lights, but people were just hanging out down there 5,000 years ago..... Theres even places of ancient civilizations that the air is so thin they need to wear oxygen masks to get to.... Crazy!

In the SAS Survival guide there is this pyramid of survival that I think is worth the price of the book alone: 1) Will to live > 2) Knowledge > 3) Gear..... Notice which 2 are first? I wonder if in modern times we have traded the 1st to accumulate the 3rd and just plain forgot the 2nd?


I don't know, just trying to add a little flavor and twist to the thread....


----------



## thedoc007 (Jan 10, 2015)

No one is seriously arguing that a flashlight is the most important thing in a survival situation, but most of us are not using them for survival, but for convenience. This is a lighting forum, what do you expect? That said, if it was just about the lights, people wouldn't keep coming back to CPF. It is much more than just the gear...I know I have learned a ton by reading here. 

In my opinion, that kind of philosophizing should be in another thread. Not really appropriate here.


----------



## cland72 (Jan 10, 2015)

I look at it this way: if my primary light went down, it would be in the worst possible scenario (battery died when I need it). I think most of us here would be better served by spare batteries than spare lights because most of us buy quality lights that aren't prone to failure. That being said, I always have a spare light nearby, usually in the vehicle I'm driving at the time. 


Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums


----------



## tandem (Jan 10, 2015)

Never had a light die but I generally buy pretty beefy lights.

When travelling, especially if by air, we generally leave the li-ion lights at home and take two or three 1xAA powered lights. I feel we are less likely to be hassled at airport security if carrying NiMH cells in a case than big fat 18650's... but that said I've carried Li-ion cells too and not been hassled. 

Taking just one chemistry means just one charger, and if our vacation rental has anything missing it's generally going to be spare cells for the remotes so we've got that covered too. ;-0


----------



## MidnightDistortions (Jan 10, 2015)

ForrestChump said:


> I've been thinking about this thread a little too much.......
> I don't really care for the 2 is 1 philosophy......:duck: Not that having a backup is bad, I have one, but where do we draw the line? Im mean really? Right now I have 1 light and am waiting for a second in the mail. How many more lights can one possibly need? I have this mental experiment Im playing with. Im trying to fit my ENTIRE life into a backpack, all my possessions anything I might _need_. Go back 2,000 years from now. People traveled around in sandals and robes and crossed more land than any modern through hiker could even comprehend. Those dudes would laugh all the way down the Appalachian trail with a candle and flip flops.... And they managed to accomplish things worth mentioning 2,000 years later! How bout all those cave paintings way way way down? The Catacombs? The Pyramids? Heck theres holes all over the earth that we find stuff deep down in some mile long crack....No evidence of LED lights, but people were just hanging out down there 5,000 years ago..... Theres even places of ancient civilizations that the air is so thin they need to wear oxygen masks to get to.... Crazy!
> 
> In the SAS Survival guide there is this pyramid of survival that I think is worth the price of the book alone: 1) Will to live > 2) Knowledge > 3) Gear..... Notice which 2 are first? I wonder if in modern times we have traded the 1st to accumulate the 3rd and just plain forgot the 2nd?
> ...





thedoc007 said:


> No one is seriously arguing that a flashlight is the most important thing in a survival situation, but most of us are not using them for survival, but for convenience. This is a lighting forum, what do you expect? That said, if it was just about the lights, people wouldn't keep coming back to CPF. It is much more than just the gear...I know I have learned a ton by reading here.
> 
> In my opinion, that kind of philosophizing should be in another thread. Not really appropriate here.



There's no doubt that people 2000 years ago could get through the night and in dark places using a candles and fire torches. They'd most likely have no idea what it is we are holding, with some of the more high end lights they might think we stole the sun from the sky LOL. I've bought 5 lights within the past year but a couple of them are different form factors. D cell, AA cell, AAA cell. In fact i need a LEDLenser AAA light. I need to get at least one Li-Ion light to make the battery form factor complete. The reason i do this? It's just so maybe during impending doom i might run across some batteries that would actually work in the device without resorting to MacGyvering it. I probably wouldn't carry all the lights i have with me but they would all at least fit in my car if i decided to drive around.. or if the world ended and only took a few lights with me at least i have given someone a chance at having some light if they broke into my apartment looking for supplies. Even today, i keep all my cheap plastic lights that still have the incandescent bulb in them, if someone needed one i'd let them use it and if they really needed one, didn't have one i'd let them keep it. I keep all my lights together too so i'm not looking around for that one i stuffed in a drawer or somewhere buried in my car.

Possibly a good reason why to carry a couple of lights, but with the extreme weather changes in my area i think leaving it in the house (instead of the car) would keep the light from failing. I'd prefer to carry a little powerful light with adjustable brightness and know it's in working condition or not as i check the batteries and turn it on to make sure it runs on the daily basis.


----------



## ForrestChump (Jan 10, 2015)

thedoc007 said:


> In my opinion, that kind of philosophizing should be in another thread. Not really appropriate here.



How so? OP is trying to figure out a reasonable number of lights and cells he needs for a family outing. He mentioned after every trip how he felt he over packed. I agree with him. I offer up the idea less is more and people have done great things without any lights at all. He already seems like a responsible person that plans ahead. Why over burden himself with more flashlights and cells then he needs when 1 and a few cells can do him just fine? The question was how many and what are the odds of failure, my answer is 1 or 2, less is more, and slim. Fits in just fine for me.



> cland72-
> I look at it this way: if my primary light went down, it would be in the worst possible scenario (battery died when I need it). I think most of us here would be better served by spare batteries than spare lights because most of us buy quality lights that aren't prone to failure. That being said, I always have a spare light nearby, usually in the vehicle I'm driving at the time.



There's a rational thought.


----------



## Burgess (Jan 10, 2015)

Interesting thread here.

lovecpf


I'm 61 years old, and have been a Flashaholic all my life.


Last month, for the first time * EVER *,
I lost a flashlight !


Not just ANY flashlight, but my MAIN EDC flashlight,
which I would use Every Time when grabbing one outta' my pocket !


Make & model isn't important here.
But here's how it happened . . . .

My shoulder-carried Camera Bag 
must have managed to snag onto the light's Pocket Clip, 
and pull it out of my pants pocket. ( it was a 1xAA )

Couple times in the past, 
I would notice it "almost" happening, but it never 
managed to pull the light entirely out of my pocket.


Obviously -- my luck suddenly ran out . . . .
 :mecry:



No need to panic, however . . . .

I do happen to carry a Spare or two.


But this clearly illustrates how 
_*suddenly and unexpectedly *_
your One and Only flashlight can be out of the picture !


Just wanted to share this with you all . . . .


----------



## ForrestChump (Jan 10, 2015)

Burgess said:


> Interesting thread here.
> 
> 
> *Make & model isn't important here.*



We beg to differ! What was it???

Also important to note: With this sample size of 1, your odds of needing a backup EDC in a 24 hour period are 1 in 22,265.

Your odds of needing a light at any given hour in 22,265 days are 1 in 534,360.

Plan accordingly.


----------



## Burgess (Jan 10, 2015)

47's Quark 1xAA Tactical , with Neutral-white emitter.

- Deep-Pocket-Carry clip
- Flush tailcap


set up thusly --

- Head Loose = Low mode (not moon-mode)

- Head Tight = Medium mode 


This served me very well 
for more than 3 years !

 
_


----------



## ForrestChump (Jan 11, 2015)

Burgess said:


> 47's Quark 1xAA Tactical , with Neutral-white emitter.
> 
> - Deep-Pocket-Carry clip
> - Flush tailcap
> ...



Awww man.

I feel for you brother, thats a nice light.


----------



## C.M.S (Jan 11, 2015)

Prepare for the "the walking dead" scenario , few lights /lots of batteries , but that would be the last thing on my mind .. 
Joking aside , I agree that a well built torch isn't likely to fail , I want an extra battery or two in hand , my current light and ones I will get in the future will consist of the 18650 format . Multiple lights that use the same battery .


Sh~t just got real !


----------



## more_vampires (Jan 11, 2015)

Burgess said:


> My shoulder-carried Camera Bag
> must have managed to snag onto the light's Pocket Clip,
> and pull it out of my pants pocket. ( it was a 1xAA )


I lost my Maratac almost the exact same way, but from a front shirt pocket. I was throwing stuff into a garbage dumpster. Something caught the clip and my light is somewhere in the dump now. Collection happened before I noticed.



Hate to hear of a really nice light, such as that Quark, going AWOL. I've got one of those too... I could be next!!


----------



## ForrestChump (Jan 11, 2015)

more_vampires said:


> I lost my Maratac almost the exact same way, but from a front shirt pocket. I was throwing stuff into a garbage dumpster. Something caught the clip and my light is somewhere in the dump now. Collection happened before I noticed.
> 
> 
> 
> Hate to hear of a really nice light, such as that Quark, going AWOL. I've got one of those too... I could be next!!




OK OK, time to stop. You guys are depressing me......ha


----------



## ForrestChump (Jan 11, 2015)

C.M.S said:


> Prepare for the "the walking dead" scenario , few lights /lots of batteries , but that would be the last thing on my mind ..
> Joking aside , I agree that a well built torch isn't likely to fail , I want an extra battery or two in hand , my current light and ones I will get in the future will consist of the 18650 format . Multiple lights that use the same battery .
> 
> 
> Sh~t just got real !




Come now grasshopper, use the search function for apocalypse fun!


----------



## NotSoBrightBob (Jan 12, 2015)

Never really had a failure. I keep a primary EDC on me, usually a 1xAA or 1xAAA and my new Nitecore Tube is my backup on my keychain. When I travel I stick a higher powered 2xAA in my carry on with 2 spare Lithium disposables. Figure worse case the airport or my destination will have AA's available


----------



## Berneck1 (Jan 13, 2015)

Well, I don't recall my main light ever failing. However, I have had a couple of instances through the years where I accidentally drained the battery on my CR123/18650 lights, and wasn't able to get a quick replacement. This is more due to my kids leaving it on when I'm not looking. I do bring replacements/a charger with me, but don't carry the spares with me if I'm out sightseeing etc. I would carry at least one common battery flashlight with you at all times. An AA or AAA battery is very easy to find. You will not find 18650's anywhere and CR123's will be very hard to find, not to mention very expensive.

Also, consider that if you had a prolonged power outage, you may not be able to recharge those less common battery types. AA/AAA lights should always be a part of your travel kit. It's fine to bring the other lights, but AA/AAA lights will have you better covered in a real emergency situation, as far as finding replacement batteries... 




Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums


----------



## more_vampires (Jan 13, 2015)

Berneck1 said:


> Also, consider that if you had a prolonged power outage, you may not be able to recharge those less common battery types. AA/AAA lights should always be a part of your travel kit. It's fine to bring the other lights, but AA/AAA lights will have you better covered in a real emergency situation, as far as finding replacement batteries...



Ahhh yes... *The Apocalypse! *:devil:

Ilumn supply has a great little micro charger for cheap. It's about the size of the Cottonpicker's chargers. Any hot usb port and you're charging. 12 v to USB adapters exist for supercheap. 12 volt adapters are available for chargers (like my Nitecore) so I can charge from the 12v storage batteries I keep handy. (Or automobile, or motorcycle, or gas genny...)

After that, there's solar... and that's been dropping in price sharply these past few years.

As far as finding CR123, photo section at a drug store or Walmart. They charge rip-off prices, though. Also, those will be some of the last batteries on the shelf in a "emergency scenario." AA, AAA, and D will be the first gone. Strangely, 9v will also be one of the last batteries on the shelf. The kind of flashaholic lights we have for 9v will last and last and last and last. If you kill a Paklite cell on low mode during the apocalypse, forget about grid electricity because it's not coming back.

At this stage of my flashaholic addiction, I am *so not worried* about power outages. I'm the one handing out flashlights and batteries. To help others, first be self-sufficient.

Disaster checklist:
1. Planning (including evac)
2. Water (including emergency treatment capability)
3. Shelf stable foods
4. Tools, light, communication
5. Something to do

Perhaps some of us need a few new radios? Last big storm, my battery weather radio (and some even have a hand crank LED on them) was invaluable as people around me were freaking out. I kept telling them to calm down and where the storm was.

Information is a type of light, right? During an emergency if all you can do is stare at a wall with your flashlight, that's not enough.


----------



## reppans (Jan 13, 2015)

more_vampires said:


> As far as finding CR123, photo section at a drug store or Walmart. They charge rip-off prices, though. Also, those will be some of the last batteries on the shelf in a "emergency scenario." AA, AAA, and D will be the first gone. Strangely, 9v will also be one of the last batteries on the shelf.
> 
> At this stage of my flashaholic addiction, I am *so not worried* about power outages. I'm the one handing out flashlights and batteries. To help others, first be self-sufficient.
> 
> Perhaps some of us need a few new radios?



I think most of us flashaholics are stocked to gills with flashlights, batteries and chargers (from various sources) at home, but this thread seems to be focussed on away from home (ie, EDC and travel) where I too feel much more comfortable with a broad voltage (0.9-4.2v) AA/14500 light - some can be rigged to run on ANY cell.

I made a point of checking battery availability before, during and after Superstorm Sandy, and on a different forum, a member in Hawaii checked the same during their hurricanes this past summer - in both cases CR123s disappeared just as quickly as anything else.... but 9Vs were available throughout. There's a lot to be said for the Paklite, but my sub-/low- lumen AA/14500 EDC will do 350 hrs on a 9V (tested) - and I think it might be competitive the Paklite on a lumen-hours basis, when you account for regulated vs unregulated output.

hehe.. I EDC a AM/FM/WX radio (DT400w) mostly for news and stereo FM entertainment, but also while backpacking or during an emergency for weather, and as a spare Eneloop container.


----------



## more_vampires (Jan 13, 2015)

reppans said:


> hehe.. I EDC a AM/FM/WX radio (DT400w) mostly for news and stereo FM entertainment, but also while backpacking or during an emergency for weather, and as a spare Eneloop container.



Sometimes I edc one of those little Kaito AM/FM/SW AAx2 radios with the little 5mm led? Great radio, I run eneloops in mine and back it up with an AAx4 plastic battery carrier with 2 eneloops and 2 lithium primaries. Fits in a playing card pack. If it supported weather radio, it'd be PERFECT! Add one of those retractable coil clip on antennas and work the world after dark.

Shortwave reception on such a little guy isn't a daylight activity (atmosphere bounce, interference, etc.)

Laying in a tent on a motorcycle trip, it amuses me to listen to Radio Moscow.


----------



## reppans (Jan 13, 2015)

more_vampires said:


> Laying in a tent on a motorcycle trip, it amuses me to listen to Radio Moscow.



I hear you - I do some MC camping myself, although when on/near the road/civilization you can usually find cellular/smartphone reception to get radar images.... that's awesome for forecasting rain.


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (Jan 13, 2015)

reppans said:


> I EDC a AM/FM/WX radio (DT400w) mostly for news and stereo FM entertainment, but also while backpacking or during an emergency for weather, and as a spare Eneloop container.



re: DT400W. One of my favorite pocket radios, along with another Sangean: DT-200X, CC Pocket radio, and a Sony SRF-T615 (two AAA) that I have edc'd on occasion. Only the DT400W and CC Pocket have weather. Most of my listening lately around the house is with a County Comm GP-5 DSP - love the signal strength display.


----------



## MidnightDistortions (Jan 13, 2015)

Yesterday i forgot my EDC light and my cellphone.. i might have to start carrying a light in my car now lol.


----------



## an_abstraction (Jan 13, 2015)

People tend to overthink this, just like with any hobby.

I carry one EDC flashlight that covers, what I consider, the main objectives for even carrying a light: pocketable, long runtime, and reliable (twisty switch). A 10 year old Inova X5T covers those bases. It doesn't put out a ton of light, but 99% of the time all I need is the 7 or 8 lumens it provides. It's probably one of the best quality lights ever produced for high reliability and ruggedness. Never a failure.

I'm never without a backpack, and while carrying a secondary light as a backup might be tempting, I trust what I have on me. No spare batteries either because runtime is ridiculously long on a set of CR123's.


----------



## Poppy (Jan 13, 2015)

In response to the OP's question, I have been edc-ing a flashlight for about 2 years, and never had it fail. I don't carry a back-up, unless I either PLAN to use a light, or, I am going with family members, who do not carry a light, into a situation that could be dangerous if the lights go out, like to a stadium. Then it is not so much as a concern for a need for a back-up, but rather so that I can give it to another in my party.

My typical EDC is a single AAA light on my key-chain, I probably recharge the duraloop once a week whether it needs it or not. My most likely failure would be a dead battery. Since I won't be carrying my car and house keys with me on vacation, I might carry a single AA light instead, and throw another one into my wife's bag. Maybe, I'd pack a 2AA light (something like the Rayovac 2AA indestructible) it can be a battery carrier, and more of a thrower if needed. If my wife's plans includes doing anything that would benefit from a stronger light, then I'd pack something that would be appropriate for that activity.

Perhaps more important than spare batteries for the lights, is a power bank for recharging the cell phones. 

I'd certainly pack a USB charger for our phones, at least one power bank, and a USB charger (AA one or two cell).


----------



## ForrestChump (Jan 15, 2015)

more_vampires said:


> Ahhh yes... *The Apocalypse! *:devil:
> 
> Ilumn supply has a great little micro charger for cheap. It's about the size of the Cottonpicker's chargers. Any hot usb port and you're charging. 12 v to USB adapters exist for supercheap. 12 volt adapters are available for chargers (like my Nitecore) so I can charge from the 12v storage batteries I keep handy. (Or automobile, or motorcycle, or gas genny...)
> 
> ...



1) Solar has really come around and matured. The market is still flooded with crap but there are some FANTASTIC solar setups out there. Check out ANKER.

2) ( written with respect ) Do you have first hand experience with this? There are a TON of threads on real world events and the battery options that were available. On this topic, that has been done to death, the resolution is Boy Scouts. BE PREPARED. Stock what you need before you need it. I prefer primaries to solar for convenience and reliability.

3) You can have a bullet proof, invisible, bunker tree house with a cannon mounted, filled to the brim with food & batteries, generators and a big screen with dvd player to watch The Walking Dead and all sorts of self defense toys, but this is the most important, most overlooked thing in the prepper game. It's really an eye opener how many people let the single most important ingredient for THE EXISTENCE OF LIFE slip through because there thinking about a tin can that has a fishing hook and a candle in it. 

*WATER WATER WATER.*

4) The second most overlooked thing. Entertainment. It raises morale, eases stress and increases the will to live, the will to live greatly inhances the chance of survival. Something as simple as a deck of cards could literally save your life..... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Butterfly_effect

Good stuff you got there: :thumbsup:


*BACK TO THE TOPIC! MYSELF INCLUDED!*


----------



## more_vampires (Jan 15, 2015)

*



Also, those will be some of the last batteries on the shelf in a "emergency scenario." AA, AAA, and D will be the first gone.

Click to expand...

*


> 2) ( written with respect ) Do you have first hand experience with this? There are a TON of threads on real world events and the battery options that were available. On this topic, that has been done to death, the resolution is Boy Scouts. BE PREPARED. Stock what you need before you need it. I prefer primaries to solar for convenience and reliability.



I live in a somewhat backwards area of the USA. I know only three local people (other than myself) that have even one CR123 light. You'd be amazed how many D cell incans there are. My girlfriend only owns incan D maglites. A relative of mine who builds cabinets relies on a Mag Solitaire incan (original.) Seriously. These people call me "the flashlight guy." Cop friend of mine says I'm the biggest flashlight freak in the entire state! (I helped him upgrade his duty magcharger with an LED dropin. Yes. Incan magchargers.) A nearby Chief of Police was amazed at a lowly Jetbeam PC10! 

Edit: I just realized I should contract with local LEO as a flashlight consultant! 

I'm kinda loosely affiliated with local hams, one of whom manages a nearby Radio Shack. *"When all else fails..."* He's really sharp and fixes antique stereos and reel to reel decks. Anyway, I asked him why he had such crappy flashlights on the shelf.  He smiled and said "people who don't know any better and panic during a power outage." IMHO, the best prepper knowledge comes from the hams.

A rumor of even a single snowflake here causes school closure and all of the bread, milk, and ramen noodles to vanish from the stores.

During an outage (where you cannot pump gas or run a debit card) I overheard a couple of guys looking for D batteries for their Maglites, sitting there running their engines at idle and blocking the road. I was standing in my yard, drinking beer (now THAT is prep!) and wearing probably 10 lights, occasionally playing with them. I was "wasting" what they were looking for. I keep some crap lights for givers/loaners and don't expect to get them back.

When the outage first starts, that is SO not the time to look for incan maglite food. You'll be fighting all of the other idiots in the feeding frenzy at a dark Walmart or gas station with a useless debit card.

Just my thoughts. Apparently, I live in the heart of Mag's incan business. :naughty:


----------



## Timothybil (Jan 15, 2015)

To get back to the original topic - OP was in effect asking for help in doing an analysis of possible situations he could face. I have never had a light fail on me yet, but my son did. He mixed alkalines and lithium primaries in a multi-cell, with the expected results. The way I look at things is this: Assume my main EDC light has an up-timeof 99.99%. Now what is the worse situation I could find myself in if/when that 0.01% occurs? Will it be life-threatening? Another light, possibly two, and suitable extra cells. Will it just be inconvenient? The Tube on my key ring should be sufficient. If it is cool or cold out, there will also be the button light on the zipper. If I am responsible for someone else as well as myself, I become much more paranoid. If they don't normally carry, I may give them one of my 'losers', so they will have their own light, as well as my extras.
To look at it another way - how would I feel if someone I cared for was hurt or God forbid killed, and I could have prevented it by having an extra light along? *What consequences are you prepared to live with?*


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Jan 15, 2015)

Timothybil said:


> To get back to the original topic - OP was in effect asking for help in doing an analysis of possible situations he could face. I have never had a light fail on me yet, but my son did. He mixed alkalines and lithium primaries in a multi-cell, with the expected results. The way I look at things is this: Assume my main EDC light has an up-timeof 99.99%. Now what is the worse situation I could find myself in if/when that 0.01% occurs? Will it be life-threatening? Another light, possibly two, and suitable extra cells. Will it just be inconvenient? The Tube on my key ring should be sufficient. If it is cool or cold out, there will also be the button light on the zipper. If I am responsible for someone else as well as myself, I become much more paranoid. If they don't normally carry, I may give them one of my 'losers', so they will have their own light, as well as my extras.
> To look at it another way - how would I feel if someone I cared for was hurt or God forbid killed, and I could have prevented it by having an extra light along? *What consequences are you prepared to live with?*



You're being satirical, right?


----------



## Timothybil (Jan 15, 2015)

Are you referring to my last sentence? Actually, I'm not. It is a question I have asked myself myriad times since I started learning about cause and effect on a conscious level, and accepting responsibility for one's actions. We all do. Consciously or unconsciously, it is a part of out decision making process.


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Jan 16, 2015)

Unless you're stuck in a cave, or exploring an underwater ship wreck, there's almost no chance that a light failure would be fatal. You would be far better to carry some basic survival gear (waterproof matches, a compass/whistle/knife, or something small like that), than a second flashlight.

If someone you cared about cut themselves really bad and was bleeding to death, are you going to tell them, "Sure, I could have brought along a first aid kit with a compression bandage in it, but then I couldn't have fit my second flashlight!"


----------



## thedoc007 (Jan 16, 2015)

To me, all this talk about survival misses the point. If you want to prepare for a black swan event, by all means, but that isn't why I carry a light in the first place. I carry one (actually two, usually) simply because it makes my life easier, and I enjoy using them. Could I get by without? Almost certainly. But disaster prep and EDC choices are two totally separate goals, and I think that most of us are in the second camp.


----------



## more_vampires (Jan 16, 2015)

Perhaps. My disaster prep focuses heavily on every day prep. "Oh, I've got one of those."

I transfer a BOB from home to work every day. Last outage, the first thing someone said was "give me a flashlight, I don't have one." EDC one light and you can't help them.

Water tablets and Clif bars. EDC prepping. What makes a BOB heavy is water weight and redundancy. My bob is about 1/3rd full. This is so if the balloon really does go up, I can start cramming additional supplies if I need to get out of Dodge.

...and people think it's just a backpack. They've no clue what's in there...

Edit: I've used the bag twice already since the first of the year. 1 storm, 1 outage.


----------



## MidnightDistortions (Jan 16, 2015)

WalkIntoTheLight said:


> Unless you're stuck in a cave, or exploring an underwater ship wreck, there's almost no chance that a light failure would be fatal. You would be far better to carry some basic survival gear (waterproof matches, a compass/whistle/knife, or something small like that), than a second flashlight.
> 
> If someone you cared about cut themselves really bad and was bleeding to death, are you going to tell them, "Sure, I could have brought along a first aid kit with a compression bandage in it, but then I couldn't have fit my second flashlight!"



+1

I think if you're EDCing a known working flashlight that has charged Eneloops inside the chance is failure is very low, you are more likely in need of something inside a survival kit than your flashlight failing. With that being said if i'm going camping... besides carrying 2 flashlights a regular wax lantern should be in your backpack because a waterproof match holder won't fail and neither does wax and a wick.


----------



## more_vampires (Jan 16, 2015)

On reliability:

I hear ya on those candles, that's in my lightweight BOB. Some of those "short hair" people refer to birthday candles as Ranger Candles.

Light the candle, light the fire. They're so very tiny. I prefer them to "tea candle" types. I found some once that were cherry *flavored* (???)

I also have a "rope lighter" sparked by an empty mini-bic lighter. It's sort of a home made "spark lite." Medical cotton batting takes sparks extremely well.

A butane lighter WILL fail on you. Ferroceramic "flint" and steel are dead nuts reliable. A mini ziplock of flints weighs nearly zero, houses the mini bic and the cotton rope. A mini Zippo fluid flask is even more reliable than a Zippo.


----------



## P_A_S_1 (Jan 16, 2015)

I chased a suspect one night into some backyards (at night), could hear him but not see him, that's when my light failed. It was dangerous on many levels however my thoughts at the time was of disbelief, never had a light failed so catastrophically. Instead of the light not turning on at all, it came on to a very low output, then flashed a bit, got brighter then dimmer, then went out, then back on. Maybe the light was trying to get me killed that night, IDK, point is they do fail on occasion (however rare) and there are a few more scenarios other then 'being lost in a cave' where a light failure can result in a real bad day (or night).


----------



## ForrestChump (Jan 16, 2015)

P_A_S_1 said:


> I chased a suspect one night into some backyards at night, could hear him but not see him, that's when my light failed. It was dangerous on many levels however my thoughts at the time were of disbelief, never had a light failed so catastrophically. Instead of the light not turning on at all, it came on to a very low output, then flashed a bit, got brighter then dimmer, then went out, then back on. Maybe the light was trying to get me killed that night, IDK, point is they do fail on occasion (however rare) and there are a few more scenarios other then 'being lost in a cave' where a light failure can result in a real bad day (or night).




Good post, highlights the topic at hand. Glad you came out safe on the other end. What light was it?

We should use this as a launching point to get back to the topic. 

( I should have reframed from the survival stuff, but it was bound to happen....)


----------



## P_A_S_1 (Jan 16, 2015)

ForrestChump said:


> Good post, highlights the topic at hand. Glad you came out safe on the other end. What light was it?
> 
> We should use this as a launching point to get back to the topic.
> 
> ( I should have reframed from the survival stuff, but it was bound to happen....)



Ra Clicky 170. A shame too because I thought the light was great, up to that point.


----------



## ForrestChump (Jan 16, 2015)

That sucks, and is rather rare.

Now I remember why I get a little sour feeling when I see that lighthouse, we did battle in another thread about a similar topic. 

At any rate, you got my full morale support, it ain't easy out there right now with all the news. Thanks for hanging in at a tuff job. Carry 2 and be safe!


----------



## ForrestChump (Jan 16, 2015)

P_A_S_1 said:


> Ra Clicky 170. A shame too because I thought the light was great, up to that point.



What setup are you running now?


----------



## H-Man (Jan 16, 2015)

I had a foursevens mini 123 Ti die on me. Not sure how it died, but it died.


----------



## P_A_S_1 (Jan 16, 2015)

ForrestChump said:


> What setup are you running now?



When the Clicky went back for warranty the turn around was unknown due to the production delays the company was having at the time so I picked up a Malkoff MD2 which I used until I retired. It has a M61W drop-in with the hi-low ring and I run a pair of 18650's in it which I rotate. Good practical setup, I was especially happy with it in the weeks following Hurricane Sandy, the output/runtimes worked very well for me. Good light.


----------



## P_A_S_1 (Jan 16, 2015)

ForrestChump said:


> That sucks, and is rather rare.
> 
> Now I remember why I get a little sour feeling when I see that lighthouse, we did battle in another thread about a similar topic.
> 
> At any rate, you got my full morale support, it ain't easy out there right now with all the news. Thanks for hanging in at a tuff job. Carry 2 and be safe!



Don't recall that but sorry if I left you with sour feelings, I'm sure it wasn't my intentions. Retired now, I feel for the new guys, it can be tough sometimes.


----------



## Ishango (Jan 17, 2015)

I've had one serious failure. I had a brand new Sunwayman V10R with me and was walking through the woods during a holiday trip (it was very dark, no moon light and dense forest) and my light just stopped working. I had to switch to my backup light (probably was my Fenix LD10 at that moment).

Like others I always bring two lights minimum along and for further trips at least three.


----------



## ForrestChump (Jan 17, 2015)

P_A_S_1 said:


> Don't recall that but sorry if I left you with sour feelings, I'm sure it wasn't my intentions. Retired now, I feel for the new guys, it can be tough sometimes.



Smart choice on the Malkoff. And the whole sour thing I was just joking, it was an opinion battle. Which I always welcome lively debate even thought Im always right.


----------



## thedoc007 (Jan 17, 2015)

ForrestChump said:


> Smart choice on the Malkoff. And the whole sour thing I was just joking, it was an opinion battle. Which I always welcome lively debate even thought Im always right.



And the corollary: "Everyone is entitled to their own opinion, even if it is dead wrong."


----------



## Charles L. (Jan 17, 2015)

Of the lights commonly discussed on this website, I've only three issues. The switches on two of my L3 Illumination L10C's have come loose, which required me to re-attach them. The third issue is with my most recent light, and hopefully it will be worked out soon.

Otherwise, a list that includes seven Zebralights, five JetBeams (man, those 2010 vintage JetBeams were nice!), four Nitecores, three Olights, three 4Sevens, three (not including the two listed above) L3 Illuminations, two Petzls, two Black Diamonds, one Armytek, one Streamlight and one Peak have worked flawlessly.

Cheap, "no name" type lights -- sure, I've had several fail.


----------



## ForrestChump (Jan 17, 2015)

thedoc007 said:


> And the corollary: "Everyone is entitled to their own opinion, even if it is dead wrong."



Everyones entitled to their wrong opinion.


----------



## more_vampires (Jan 18, 2015)

ForrestChump said:


> Everyones entitled to their wrong opinion.



Yeah, fire is the ultimate backup light for EDC.
...and survival stuff? My bad, thought we wanted to survive! Sorry, wrong thread!


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (Jan 18, 2015)

_Come out to the coast, we'll get together, have a few laughs._


----------



## more_vampires (Jan 18, 2015)

Classic! 

I was reading that before carbide lights, miners used to use flint and steel sparks (among other stuff) for a flash and then work from what they just saw. It's also very portable. I've done the same thing when my solo EDC light died and was fumbling in the dark for the backup.

Apparently, burning candles in a mine isn't a good idea due to oxygen.


----------



## ForrestChump (Jan 19, 2015)

more_vampires said:


> Classic!
> 
> I was reading that before carbide lights, miners used to use flint and steel sparks (among other stuff) for a flash and then work from what they just saw. It's also very portable. I've done the same thing when my solo EDC light died and was fumbling in the dark for the backup.
> 
> Apparently, burning candles in a mine isn't a good idea due to oxygen.



That is insane. 

If I had to do that I would need to purchase diapers in bulk.

Crazy.


----------



## more_vampires (Jan 19, 2015)

Intrinsically safe? What's that?

One of the many reasons that miners didn't live very long. Scary stories and dead parakeets. 

What you EDC may be more important than you realize, sometimes.


----------



## LetThereBeLight! (Jan 23, 2015)

Charles L. said:


> Of the lights commonly discussed on this website, I've only three issues. The switches on two of my L3 Illumination L10C's have come loose, which required me to re-attach them. The third issue is with my most recent light, and hopefully it will be worked out soon.
> 
> Otherwise, a list that includes seven Zebralights, five JetBeams (man, those 2010 vintage JetBeams were nice!), four Nitecores, three Olights, three 4Sevens, three (not including the two listed above) L3 Illuminations, two Petzls, two Black Diamonds, one Armytek, one Streamlight and one Peak have worked flawlessly.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tac Gunner (Jan 24, 2015)

I always make sure to have one main light (TK41, TK45, SX25L2T, or EA4), a back up (D25A2 or Terralux light star 80) and then a plain Ole mag solitaire in my pocket which has gotten me out of binds a few times. I was helping friends track a deer one night and my dad ran the batteries flat in my EA4 right off the bat so we were left with an e21 and their cheap spot light plus a mag xl50. We went three hours with decent light and then we were left with basically candles in what was the worst bunch of brush, thorns, over grown weeds, and trees I have ever been in. That was the night I decided to invest in more quality lights with better runtimes. I have had two nitecore an a eagletac fail on me (both just would not turn on after use even with fresh batteries) but luckily they were not during times of real need. I always have an edc bag with me that has a Coast hp14 as a dedicated emergency light plus 8 extra AAs and typically one or two other lights.


----------



## more_vampires (Jan 25, 2015)

TG, while you're at it you might start adding Photon Freedom Micros to all your zipper pulls. It's a great thing for a pack to have it's own search light. I keep an extra Photon FM clipped to the keyring in the top inside of my field pack.

You can scotch tape a battery reload to the non-button side. Your baseline backup will be covered. A setup like this weighs practically nothing and now you've got tiny spares to hand out.



LetThereBeLight! said:


> man, those 2010 vintage JetBeams were nice!



I hear you on that. Don't know what happened to Jetbeam after that. Did someone retire?


----------



## Tac Gunner (Jan 26, 2015)

Hadn't thought of that, may add the nitecore tube to them instead though


----------

